# FS 13" Fly River Turtle



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Sadly I Must Sell My Fly River Turtle Due To Too Much Fighting With My Other Fish.

I Will Only Sell The Turtle To Someone With A Min 210 Gallon Tank, He Really Should Be Kept In Something A Lot Larger. 

He Is Currently In My 450 Gallon, Would Like To See Him Go To A Bigger Tank.

For Some Reason Uploading My Pics Never Work So If You Are Interested In The FRT I Can E-mail Pics.

Serious Inquiries Only!!!
Asking $1000.00 Firm.
Willing To Deliver Anywhere In Lowermainland For Cost Of Gas.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

BumpToTheTop


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that your fly turtle on CL for $10000?
fly turtle


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Safe to say... that is a different turtle on CL. Notice the ad on CL isn't nearly as specific as this ad & I pray that turtle wasn't in the 10 or 20g tanks listed in that ad lol . 
This is the FRT that used to be in IPU's big tank, that is for sale here

here's a couple pix of him right before Kevin acquired him this year:


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh virual is the guy that works at ipu? I remember talking to a guy in the fish room that took the big frt. If only I wasn't so low on cash. I've been wanting to get that big frt for years.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes he is the one from the fish room in Burnaby, now the manager. Maybe you can work out a payment plan lol


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

FRT Pending


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

FRT Is Still Available


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so this is the FRT at IPU?
as i saw it there in a small tank alone yesterday


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I Had To Take Him There Cause My Fish And Him Were Always Fighting. Didn't Want To Risk Any More Damage To My Fish Or The Turtle. Anyone Wanting To View Him Can Go To IPU Burnaby.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------

